# ¡Yo de nuevo!(múltiples preguntas)

## phyro

Disculpen al hacer estas múltiples preguntas, quizás esté rompiendo varias reglas, pero bueno.

¡Al final pude instalar Gentoo luego de mis penurias cone el Live-DVD! Lo hice como me indicaron, bajando el stage y portage, y siguiendo el handbook desde Sabayon Linux.

Ahora, yo formatee la partición con ext4. Como parece que no viene habilitado por defecto el soporte de esto con genkernel(que es el método que elegí para compilar el kernel), active todo lo que se refería a ext4  :Razz:  . Supongo que estará bien, ¿no?.

Luego, otra duda. Yo quería instalar la base de KDE, me equivoqué al leer las wikis(estaba desde links...) e instalé KDE completo XD. 7 horas tardó en hacer eso. ¿Hay una forma de borrar los paquetes "de más", como para que quede solo el KDE limpito e ir construyéndolo de ahí con las herramientas que necesito?.

Otra duda que tengo es si configuré correctamente el make.conf. El procesador es un Intel Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz

Aquí se los dejo:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr opengl pdf plasma png python smp theora usb unicode truetype vorbis mpeg mp3 mp4 mplayer msn acpi bluetooth cups curl lm_sensors dbus dvdr ffmpeg gzip hddtemp jabber lame firefox fontconfig ftp"
```

Usé el perfil por defecto de la instalación(no sé que mejora tenía la versión desktop, así que use el genérico).

Por ahora, no pude levantar las X. Pero me tengo que poner a leer la wiki de Gentoo para eso primero, así que hasta ahora, estas serían todas mis dudas.

Gracias desde ya.

----------

## pelelademadera

lo de kde, lo limpias haciendo un

```
emerge -Cav kde-meta
```

 kde-meta creo que es lo que instalaste

ese paquete solo tiene las dependencias de kde, y lo unico que hace es siempre mantener todo el sistema kde instaladito.

despues de eso, 

```
emerge -av kdebase-startkde
```

y despues de eso un 

```
emerge -av depclean
```

eso borra todo lo instalado que no es dependencia de nada. y que no emergiste claro esta.

CHEQUEA LA LISTA ANTES DE DAR EL OK, lo podes hacer asi

```
emerge -av depclean | less
```

 y vas a poder recorrer la lista. siempre evita que se desinstale python, al menos la 2.6 2.4 y 2.5.

lo de ext4, la verdad que nunca lo use, vah, unos 15 minutos en arch, t tube problemas, y volvi al viejo y querido reiserfs.

pero creeria que no necesitas genkernel, con git sources tambien lo podes hacer, y es mas, si no me confundo, a partir de 2.6.30 ya tenemos soporte ext4

EDIT

me olvide del make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

eso seria una buena opcion, te saque sse4, que tu micro no lo soporta

----------

## natxoblogg

Aquí tienes la guía oficial de gentoo para la optimización de tu compilador:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-optimization.xml

Y por aquí, una wiki a medida ara los procesadores intel, busca el tuyo y edita tu make.conf como indica el documeto:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Intel_Core_Solo.2FDuo.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T20xx.2FT21xx

----------

## phyro

Gracias por las respuestas.

Una duda, si yo modifico el /etc/make.conf y empiezo a compilar paquetes con la nueva configuración, tendría algún problema para ejecutarlos o con el sistema, ya que no compilé el kernel con ese make.conf?. Pregunto por si las brujas.

Saludos y gracias.

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Aquí tienes la guía oficial de gentoo para la optimización de tu compilador:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-optimization.xml
> 
> Y por aquí, una wiki a medida ara los procesadores intel, busca el tuyo y edita tu make.conf como indica el documeto:
> ...

 

Mmm, pero esa no tiene los parámetros para compilar en 64 bits :S (la primera), y no ví ninguna con el modelo 23 :S .

De paso, les dejo cat /proc/cpuinfo:

```
phyro@phyro ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0              

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel   

cpu family      : 6              

model           : 23             

model name      : Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz

stepping        : 10                                             

cpu MHz         : 2600.000                                       

cache size      : 2048 KB                                        

physical id     : 0                                              

siblings        : 2                                              

core id         : 0                                              

cpu cores       : 2                                              

apicid          : 0                                              

initial apicid  : 0                                              

fpu             : yes                                            

fpu_exception   : yes                                            

cpuid level     : 13                                             

wp              : yes                                            

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm                                                                                                                        

bogomips        : 5199.27                                                                                                       

clflush size    : 64                                                                                                            

cache_alignment : 64                                                                                                            

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual                                                                             

power management:                                                                                                               

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6           

model           : 23          

model name      : Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz

stepping        : 10                                             

cpu MHz         : 1200.000                                       

cache size      : 2048 KB                                        

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5199.61

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## pelelademadera

si modificas las use solamente, no tenes que hacer mas que un 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

si modificas las cflags o algo del encabezado, tendrias que hacer un 

```
emerge -e system
```

 para recompilar todo lo del sistema

asi como te lo mande yo seria optimo para tu micro

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
> ...

 

por ahi podes jugar con el makeopts, pero no se si ganas mucho en eso.

----------

## natxoblogg

Esta es la configuación óptima para tu procesador:

Si estás en 32 bit (x86):

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

O si estas en 64 bit (amd64):

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

Si cambias estos parametros, como apunta nuestro amigo pelelademadera, deberás recompilar tu sistema.

Suerte.

----------

## phyro

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Esta es la configuación óptima para tu procesador:
> 
> Si estás en 32 bit (x86):
> 
>  *Quote:*   CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Esos eran los valores que uso(64 bits), pero a quién le hago caso sobre que configuraciones usar?.

Otra duda, mi PC tiene una placa gráfica onboard, que sin embargo soporta aceleración 3D.

Según lspci:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)

Qué parámetro le debo pasar a make.conf para que funcione correctamente esta placa?

Por ejemplo, en Sabayon Linux tengo:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse void"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonhd"
```

Y también estaba leyendo el handbook de Gentoo. Me convendría usar ccache, parallel fetch y userfetch?(supongo que las dos últimas son a gusto, pero tengo dudas sobre la primera).

¡Gracias y saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

ccache sabras para que es.

userfetch hace el wget en modo usuario y no superusuario, brinda seguridad

paralell fetch es para ir bajando paquetes mientras esta compilando otros.

esas 2 opciones te las recomiendo. ccache es muy util pero no se si tanto en equipos modernos. como el tuyo.

insisto, las cflags tendrias que usar core2, tanto en 32 como en 64 bits.

prescott y nocona son para gcc viejas, anteriores a 4.3. si usas rama estable, usa prescott y nocona, de lo contrario, usa core2

----------

## phyro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ccache sabras para que es.
> 
> userfetch hace el wget en modo usuario y no superusuario, brinda seguridad
> 
> paralell fetch es para ir bajando paquetes mientras esta compilando otros.
> ...

 

Aún no me acostumbro a las ramas de Gentoo. No sé si uso la estable, yo bajé el último stage3 que había disponible y el último portage. ¿Qué rama sería entonces?

Gracias por las aclaraciones  :Smile:  .

----------

## vincent-

A ver, en Gentoo no hay ramas estables, testing e inestables. Lo que hay son paquetes enmascarados y ya está.

Lo normal es que todo lo que instales sean paquetes estables. Si quieres saber si lo que estás instalando son todo paquetes estables, puedes hacer esto:

```
emerge --info | grep ACCEPT_KEYWORDS
```

La salida debería ser el nombre de tu arquitectura, nada más. Si la salida es el nombre de tu arquitectura, pero con un "~" delante, entonces estás instalando paquetes enmascarados y vas a tener problemas, tarde o temprano.

---------------

A otra cosa. En el make.conf , no hace falta que especifiques el procesador que tienes. El compilador gcc es lo bastante listo como para saber lo que tienes sin que tú se lo digas. Así que cambia lo que tienes y dejalo así:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

Me apuesto lo que quieras a que con "native" se activan más flags de los que se activan tal y como lo tienes tú ahora.

Puedes hacer la prueba con esto:

```
echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2   test.c -o test && rm test.c test
```

Y mirar donde pone Opciones activadas:

Luego cambias el native por lo que tú tienes ahora, y vuelves a ejecutar eso. Verás como tienes menos opciones activadas  :Smile: 

---------------

A otra cosa. Lo del KDE4. Lo que yo haría sería desinstalar lo que has instalado. Supongo que, como ya han mencionado antes, lo que habrás instalado será el kde-meta. Bueno, lo desinstalas y luego haces un emerge --depclean , para que quite todas las dependencias.

Y luego instala los paquetes de KDE que tú quieras, uno por uno. Aquí te dejo una lista de los que yo tengo instalados. Tú ponte sólo los que uses.

```
kde-base/akregator

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/kate

kde-base/kcalc

kde-base/kcolorchooser

kde-base/kde-l10n

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kmail

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/knetworkconf

kde-base/knotes

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/kopete

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/okular

kde-misc/yakuake

media-sound/amarok

### estos estan enmascarados ###

app-cdr/k3b

app-office/koffice-l10n

app-office/krita

net-wireless/kbluetooth
```

Los básicos son kde-base/kde-l10n , kde-base/kdebase-startkde y kde-base/kdm. Los demás son aplicaciones que YO uso. Si tu no las usas, no las instales. Elige las que tú quieras.

Para poder instalar esos paquetes enmascarados tuve que añadirlos al fichero /etc/portage/package.keywords , el cual no existe por defecto y tienes que crearlo.

Lo que tuve que añadir fue esto:

```
# k3b kde4 ###################

app-cdr/k3b

# pinentry kde4 ##############

app-crypt/pinentry

# kbluetooth #################

net-wireless/kbluetooth

# krita #######

app-office/koffice-libs

app-office/koffice-data

app-office/krita

app-office/koffice-l10n
```

Los comentarios no son necesarios, pero yo los pongo para saber porqué desenmascaro esos paquetes. El app-crypt/pinentry lo tengo desenmascarado para que me instale la última versión, que es la que soporta Qt. Eso sirve para usar el cifrado GPG con Kmail.

Verifica que el fichero /etc/conf.d/xdm tiene esta linea: DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

-----------------

Más cosas. Te recomiendo que uses un perfil desktop para no tener problemas, ya que como veo, eres bastante novato. Para ver el perfil que estás usando:

```
eselect profile show
```

Si no termina en desktop , entonces cámbialo.

Para ver la lista de perfiles disponibles:

```
eselect profile list
```

Ahora ya sabrás el número del perfil correcto. Cámbialo así:

```
eselect profile set <numero del perfil>
```

Después de esto es recomendable hacer un emerge --deep --update --newuse world

-----------------

Y para terminar, si ves que no te deja entrar a KDE, asegúrte de tener funcionando el demonio consolekit

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start
```

Y además lo añades al nivel de ejecución default para que arranque solo:

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

Espero haberte ayudado. Un saludo.

----------

## Coghan

 *peratu wrote:*   

> A otra cosa. Lo del KDE4. Lo que yo haría sería desinstalar lo que has instalado. Supongo que, como ya han mencionado antes, lo que habrás instalado será el kde-meta. Bueno, lo desinstalas y luego haces un emerge --depclean , para que quite todas las dependencias.
> 
> Y luego instala los paquetes de KDE que tú quieras, uno por uno. Aquí te dejo una lista de los que yo tengo instalados. Tú ponte sólo los que uses.

 

Un pequeño apunte:

Después de eliminar kde-meta y antes de lanzar del --depclean es mejor añadir a tu fichero /var/lib/portage/world los paquete que desees mantener para no tener que instalarlos de nuevo. Se puede hacer a mano o con un simple 

```
emerge -u <paquete>
```

----------

## vincent-

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *peratu wrote:*   A otra cosa. Lo del KDE4. Lo que yo haría sería desinstalar lo que has instalado. Supongo que, como ya han mencionado antes, lo que habrás instalado será el kde-meta. Bueno, lo desinstalas y luego haces un emerge --depclean , para que quite todas las dependencias.
> 
> Y luego instala los paquetes de KDE que tú quieras, uno por uno. Aquí te dejo una lista de los que yo tengo instalados. Tú ponte sólo los que uses. 
> 
> Un pequeño apunte:
> ...

 

Sí, eso le ahorraría bastante tiempo, la verdad. Lo pensé, pero no quería complicarlo más  :Smile: 

----------

## phyro

Muy tarde, hubieran avisado antes  :Razz:  .

Bueno, lo que hice es desinstalar kde-meta, las dependencias, actualizar portage(emerge --sync), cambiar cflags y cxxflags por native, recompilar con "emerge -e system", cambiar de perfil, y actualizar de nuevo los paquetes por el cambio de perfil. Espero haber hecho todo bien.

Aún tengo algunas dudas:

*Con "emerge -e system" parece que no se compila el kernel de Linux de nuevo, convendría compilarlo de nuevo con las nuevas flags o no?(si es que no se compiló).

*Todavía no instalé KDE de nuevo, pero quiero primero hacer funcionar las X, como las debería configurar de acuerdo a mi placa "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)" que es onboard pero acepta aceleración?.

*Antes de terminar de iniciar el sistema, pone "Starting local" y OK. Luego de eso, tarda como 20 segundos en mostrarme el login. ¿Eso es común?.

Creo que eso es todo por ahora, muchas gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge solo descomprime el kernel en su lugar, no lo recompila, pero no va a cambiar nada si recompilas o no.

el tema de editar el world no te hubiera servido xq no iba a aparecer nada, solo kde-meta

los drivers de intel si no me confundo son xf86-video-intel.

----------

## vincent-

En el make.conf , VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Luego si quieres ir paso a paso e instalar primero las X solamente, emerge x11-base/xorg-server

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> En el make.conf , VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
> 
> Luego si quieres ir paso a paso e instalar primero las X solamente, emerge x11-base/xorg-server

 

Si, estaba leyendo la documentación de Gentoo, pero no sabía exactamente que parámetro darle al /etc/make.conf para que configure correctamente de acuerdo a mi placa.

Gracias, ahora lo intento  :Very Happy:  .

Bah, ahora no, tengo clases >.< .Last edited by phyro on Sat Nov 21, 2009 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vincent-

Eso lo que hace es activar el USE flag video_cards_intel que usa el paquete x11-base/xorg-drivers , el cual es dependencia del x11-base/xorg-server

Al tener esa USE flag activada, te instalará automágicamente el driver de Intel.

----------

## phyro

Tengo problemas para instalar xorg-server. Da error en la compilación.

Les paso lo último que sale en el log de build.log:

```
../../../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../include -I../../../hw/xfree86 -I../../../hw/xfree86/include -I../../../hw/xfree86/common -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../../../os -I./../ddc -I./../i2c -I./../loader -I./../rac -I./../parser -I./../vbe -I./../int10 -I./../vgahw -I./../dixmods/extmod -I./../modes   -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H   -DXF86PM   -DHAVE_ACPI -march=native -O2 -pipe -MT xf86DPMS.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/xf86DPMS.Tpo -c -o xf86DPMS.lo xf86DPMS.c

xf86DGA.c:38:39: error: X11/extensions/xf86dgastr.h: No such file or directory

xf86DGA.c: In function 'DGAStealKeyEvent':

xf86DGA.c:921: error: 'dgaEvent' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c:921: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

xf86DGA.c:921: error: for each function it appears in.)

xf86DGA.c:921: error: expected ';' before 'de'

xf86DGA.c:934: error: 'de' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c: In function 'DGAStealMotionEvent':

xf86DGA.c:948: error: 'dgaEvent' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c:948: error: expected ';' before 'de'

xf86DGA.c:968: error: 'de' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c: In function 'DGAStealButtonEvent':

xf86DGA.c:983: error: 'dgaEvent' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c:983: error: expected ';' before 'de'

xf86DGA.c:993: error: 'de' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c: At top level:

xf86DGA.c:1032: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dgaEvent'

xf86DGA.c: In function 'DGAProcessKeyboardEvent':

xf86DGA.c:1040: error: 'de' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c: At top level:

xf86DGA.c:1083: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dgaEvent'

xf86DGA.c: In function 'DGAProcessPointerEvent':

xf86DGA.c:1090: error: 'de' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c: In function 'DGAHandleEvent':

xf86DGA.c:1189: error: 'dgaEvent' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c:1189: error: 'de' undeclared (first use in this function)

xf86DGA.c:1189: error: expected expression before ')' token

xf86DGA.c:1211: error: too many arguments to function 'DGAProcessKeyboardEvent'

xf86DGA.c:1214: error: too many arguments to function 'DGAProcessPointerEvent'

make[5]: *** [xf86DGA.lo] Error 1

make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/xf86Cursor.Tpo .deps/xf86Cursor.Plo

mv -f .deps/xf86DPMS.Tpo .deps/xf86DPMS.Plo

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/hw/xfree86/common'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/hw/xfree86/common'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/hw/xfree86'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/hw/xfree86'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3574:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 4500:  Called x-modular_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 4539:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Les dejo el reporte completo:

http://pastebin.ca/1687379

¿Cómo podría solucionarlo?

Quizás puede ser porque no actualicé los archivos de configuración que me decía cuando instalaba/desinstalaba?  :Razz:  .

Gracias desde ya.Last edited by phyro on Wed Nov 25, 2009 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

proba con un dispatch-conf

y sino la solucion mas rapida es enmascarar ese paquete.

agrega una linea en /etc/portage/package.mask

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2

y listo

compilara la *-r1 o la anterior que haya

----------

## vincent-

Uhm..., yo no enmascararía nada todavía, ya que ese xorg que trata de instalar es la versión estable.

Intenta hacer primero un revdep-rebuild y luego vuelve a intentar instalar Xorg.

Si no tienes esa utilidad instalada, instala app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Uhm..., yo no enmascararía nada todavía, ya que ese xorg que trata de instalar es la versión estable.
> 
> Intenta hacer primero un revdep-rebuild y luego vuelve a intentar instalar Xorg.
> 
> Si no tienes esa utilidad instalada, instala app-portage/gentoolkit

 

Probé actualizando los archivos con dispatch-conf, y revdep-rebuil dice que está todo correcto. Pero sigo teniendo el error al querer instalar xorg-server.

----------

## vincent-

Joer qué raro. ¿Seguro que no instalaste nada más que tuviera que ver con las X a parte del kde-meta?

¿Puedes pegar el contenido de este fichero?

/var/lib/portage/world

----------

## Txema

Pega la salida de un emerge -pvuND world y de euse -I dga.

Es bastante raro que xorg-server se queje de que no existe el archivo X11/extensions/xf86dgastr.h, pues este archivo pertenece al paquete xf86dgaproto y xorg-server lo lleva implícito como dependencia (>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3).

Saludos.

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Joer qué raro. ¿Seguro que no instalaste nada más que tuviera que ver con las X a parte del kde-meta?
> 
> ¿Puedes pegar el contenido de este fichero?
> 
> /var/lib/portage/world

 

No instalé nada más, cuando cambio de perfil actualicé y me instaló algunos archivos(que parece que tenían que ver con "proto", eran varios que usaban esta denominación en el nombre). Y kde-meta lo desinstalé totalmente.

El contenido del archivo /var/lib/portage/world:

```
app-admin/syslog-ng

app-portage/gentoolkit

net-misc/dhcpcd

sys-apps/slocate

sys-boot/grub

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-process/dcron

www-client/links
```

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pega la salida de un emerge -pvuND world y de euse -I dga.
> 
> Es bastante raro que xorg-server se queje de que no existe el archivo X11/extensions/xf86dgastr.h, pues este archivo pertenece al paquete xf86dgaproto y xorg-server lo lleva implícito como dependencia (>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3).
> 
> Saludos.

 

Salida de emerge -pvuND world:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  . .... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.5.1  USE="nptl -debug -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64* -mga* -none -r128* -radeon* -radeonhd -s3virge -savage* -sis* (-sunffb) -tdfx* -trident* -via*" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Y de euse -I dga:

```
global use flags (searching: dga)

************************************************************

[-    ] dga - Adds DGA (Direct Graphic Access) support for X

Installed packages matching this USE flag: 

media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1

local use flags (searching: dga)

************************************************************

no matching entries found
```

Gracias por aguantarme tanto   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Txema

¿Qué devuelve emerge -pvNt xorg-server?

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto no lo tienes instalado ¿verdad?

Saludos.

----------

## phyro

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Qué devuelve emerge -pvNt xorg-server?
> 
> x11-proto/xf86dgaproto no lo tienes instalado ¿verdad?
> 
> Saludos.

 

Aquí lo que me devuelve ese comando:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-xgi)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.8.1  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

No tengo idea si lo tengo instalado XD. ¿Intento hacerlo?

----------

## vincent-

Añade en el INPUT_DEVICES de tu make.conf esto: evdev

De forma que te quede:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Añade en el INPUT_DEVICES de tu make.conf esto: evdev
> 
> De forma que te quede:
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

 

Agregué eso, hice un emerge -DuNav world, me actualizó mesa-utils, si no me equivoco. Intenté instalar de nuevo xorg-server, y me dió el mismo problema.

Aún no me fije si está instalado o no "x11-proto/xf86dgaproto". ¿Pruebo?

----------

## vincent-

No, eso no va a solucionar ese problema, pero deberías tenerlo así  :Razz: 

----------

## vincent-

A ver, si los ficheros que te faltan para poder compilar el xorg corresponden al paquete: x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

Haz un emerge --oneshot x11-proto/xf86dgaproto y prueba a instalar luego el xorg, a ver qué pasa.

----------

## Txema

Según la salida del comando debe estar instalado, de todas formas pega la salida de emerge -pv x11-proto/xf86dgaproto. Quizás solo haga falta una reinstalación de ese paquete.

En cuanto a colocar INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" es un sinsentido, evdev y keyboard mouse son dos sistemas diferentes y que, como tal, no deberían convivir en un mismo sistema, así que elige el que vayas a usar (si planeas usar hal, te recomiendo evdev) y borra los otros  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

Si pones evdev y los otros no están puestos, creo que no funciona. Yo lo probé en su día. Pero vamos, que lo pruebe y así salimos de dudas.

----------

## Txema

Si evdev es un sistema que sustituye a los otros dos, no necesita que estos estén presentes.

Esta es mi línea del /etc/make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> A ver, si los ficheros que te faltan para poder compilar el xorg corresponden al paquete: x11-proto/xf86dgaproto
> 
> Haz un emerge --oneshot x11-proto/xf86dgaproto y prueba a instalar luego el xorg, a ver qué pasa.

 

¡VAMOS CAR***!  :Razz:  .

Con ese comando, se instaló perfecto  :Smile:  .

Lo que sí, luego hice(según la guía de Gentoo de  Xorg)

env-update

source /etc/profile

X -configure

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

Se colgó el sistema, me apareció una pantalla negra y el teclado no respondía. Volví a la consola mediante Alt+ImprPantalla+R , para luego reiniciar.

¿Alguna pista?

Otra duda, ¿cuál me convendría usar más? ¿evdev o keyboard mouse? Igual, ya me pondré a leer un poquito sobre los dos  :Wink:  .

Saludos y gracias  :Smile:  .

Edit: Les dejo el archivo de configuraciones que me genero:

http://pastebin.com/m11b14c6

----------

## vincent-

Usa sólo evdev. Acabo de comprobar que funciona OK.

Después de haber modificado esa linea del make.conf, haz un emerge --deep --update --newuse world y te "recompilará" el paquete xorg-drivers desactivando las USE para keyboard y para mouse. Luego haces un emerge --depclean y debería quitar los drivers del teclado y del ratón.

Ahora, si tu driver es intel, sólo necesitas tener este sencillo xorg.conf

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "intel"

EndSection
```

Sí, un xorg.conf de sólo cuatro lineas  :Smile:  A ver ahora si ya te funciona.

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Usa sólo evdev. Acabo de comprobar que funciona OK.
> 
> Después de haber modificado esa linea del make.conf, haz un emerge --deep --update --newuse world y te "recompilará" el paquete xorg-drivers desactivando las USE para keyboard y para mouse. Luego haces un emerge --depclean y debería quitar los drivers del teclado y del ratón.
> 
> Ahora, si tu driver es intel, sólo necesitas tener este sencillo xorg.conf
> ...

 

Hice lo de evdev con éxito.

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier "Card0"

   Driver "intel"

EndSection
```

Pero con esa configuración, sigue sin funcionar :S . O sea, no tengo instalado KDE, pero me muestra una pantalla en negro y se muere el teclado. ¿Debería funcionar así?.

Quise pegar la salida del comando que uso para testear esas configuraciones, pero quedó en blanco :S .

Saludos.

EDIT: Me avivé que hay un log de Xorg. Lo saco desde Sabayon, o sea, monto la partición de Gentoo en Sabayon y encuentro este log en /var/log:

http://pastebin.com/m6302c262

Saludos.Last edited by phyro on Sun Nov 22, 2009 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vincent-

Cómo intentas entrar en las X? Con startx supongo, no?

Tienes un log en /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Cómo intentas entrar en las X? Con startx supongo, no?
> 
> Tienes un log en /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 

Acabo de editar con esa información  :Razz: .

http://pastebin.com/m6302c262

No, entro con "X -config /root/xorg.conf" donde xorg.conf es el archivo que generé con los datos que me pasaste.

----------

## vincent-

Yo no veo ningún error en el log. Los errores se marcan con (EE).

El fichero xorg.conf de las cuatro lineas debes tenerlo en /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Después prueba con startx

----------

## Txema

Una pregunta, si no has instalado ningún gestor de ventanas... ¿qué pretendes ejecutar con las X...? lo más normal es que no pase nada, pues no existe programa que ejecutar ^^"

Prueba instalando fluxbox que es extremadamente ligero, y si funciona ya puedes empezar a instalar KDE o el que quieras  :Wink: 

P.D: me queda una duda, el comando emerge --oneshot x11-proto/xf86dgaproto ¿qué hizo? ¿sólo reinstalar el paquete, instalarlo como nuevo o instalar además otros paquetes? es muy importante, porque si es la segunda opción, se eliminará en el próxima --depclean que hagas, y si es la tercera se borrarán, además, todos los otros paquetes que se hayan instalado.

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

En teoría debería tener el twm , que se instala con x11-wm/twm, que depende de x11-apps/xinit y éste de x11-base/xorg-server

Así que al hacer startx lo que debería abrirse es el twm, con un xterm y un xclock, seguramente.

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Yo no veo ningún error en el log. Los errores se marcan con (EE).
> 
> El fichero xorg.conf de las cuatro lineas debes tenerlo en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Después prueba con startx

 

Ahora funciona. Me aparecen 3 terminales y un relojito(xclock, supongo). Pero el mouse y el teclado no responden(ambos ps/2).

No hay ningún error(o sea, no hay (EE)).

Voy a probar esta guia, para ver si funciona:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml#doc_chap4

Lo que tengo duda es si funcionará con evdev o sólo con keyboard mouse . Ya probaré  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## phyro

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Una pregunta, si no has instalado ningún gestor de ventanas... ¿qué pretendes ejecutar con las X...? lo más normal es que no pase nada, pues no existe programa que ejecutar ^^"
> 
> Prueba instalando fluxbox que es extremadamente ligero, y si funciona ya puedes empezar a instalar KDE o el que quieras 
> 
> P.D: me queda una duda, el comando emerge --oneshot x11-proto/xf86dgaproto ¿qué hizo? ¿sólo reinstalar el paquete, instalarlo como nuevo o instalar además otros paquetes? es muy importante, porque si es la segunda opción, se eliminará en el próxima --depclean que hagas, y si es la tercera se borrarán, además, todos los otros paquetes que se hayan instalado.
> ...

 

La verdad, no tengo idea. Todavía soy un newbie en esto. Supongo que lo reinstaló, lo que sí se es que no instaló nada nuevo.

----------

## vincent-

Tienes el demonio hal funcionando?

/etc/init.d/hald start

----------

## Txema

Si te has decidido por usar evdev, lo que te hace falta además es el archivo propio de configuración:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">pc105</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Ese es mi archivo, modifícalo a tu gusto, pero de forma general debería funcionar  :Wink: 

Saludos.

P.D: no olvides añadir hald al nivel defaul de rc  :Wink: 

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Tienes el demonio hal funcionando?
> 
> /etc/init.d/hald start

 

En efecto, eso era lo que me faltaba  :Very Happy:  . Ya instalé KDE(tuve que agregar las USE "mysql sql webkit" para que se instale, en el make.conf). Y funciona perfecto  :Very Happy:  .

Pero siguen las dudas. Si yo quiero que kdm se inicie por default, ¿debería hacer un:

rc-update add kdm default

?

O un:

rc-update add x default

O algo así  :Razz:  ?. Obviamente, con "kdm" en /etc/init.d/xdm 

Gracias por todo ^^ .

----------

## vincent-

Deberías poner un:

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Y configurar el fichero /etc/conf.d/xdm y asegurarte que ponga esto:

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

----------

## Coghan

@phyro, solo una pequeña sugerencia, repasa el listado de documentación de Gentoo, es de lo mejorcito que hay. Muchos de estos problemas no los habrías tenido después de leer antes de ponerse a instalar.   :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1

----------

## JotaCE

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> @phyro, solo una pequeña sugerencia, repasa el listado de documentación de Gentoo, es de lo mejorcito que hay. Muchos de estos problemas no los habrías tenido después de leer antes de ponerse a instalar.  
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1

 

Estamos de acuerdo!

----------

## phyro

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Deberías poner un:
> 
> ```
> rc-update add xdm default
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias  :Smile:  .

 *Quote:*   

> @phyro, solo una pequeña sugerencia, repasa el listado de documentación de Gentoo, es de lo mejorcito que hay. Muchos de estos problemas no los habrías tenido después de leer antes de ponerse a instalar. 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1

 

Si leí algunos manuales, uno o dos  :Very Happy:  , pero había algunas cuestiones en las cuales no sabía que decisión tomar(como en CFLAGS o el perfil). Pero sí, es cierto que debería haber leído más.

Disculpas por las molestias.

----------

## Coghan

 *phyro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   @phyro, solo una pequeña sugerencia, repasa el listado de documentación de Gentoo, es de lo mejorcito que hay. Muchos de estos problemas no los habrías tenido después de leer antes de ponerse a instalar. 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1 
> 
> Si leí algunos manuales, uno o dos  , pero había algunas cuestiones en las cuales no sabía que decisión tomar(como en CFLAGS o el perfil). Pero sí, es cierto que debería haber leído más.
> ...

 

No es ninguna molestia, verás que hay muchos por aquí dispuestos a ayudarte sin más, aun sabiendo que todo esto que te han dicho está en la documentación. Normalmente al ayudar a otros sueles aprender más debido a que te documentas antes de postear (o por lo menos muchos de los fijos de aquí lo hacen) y con esto te sueles dar cuenta de cosas que antes no conocías o tenías mal entendidas.

La realidad es que cuanto más tiempo llevas en Gentoo menos necesitas preguntar en el foro (u otro soporte) ya que aprendes a buscar antes de preguntar, y en esa línea estaba mi comentario; intenta aprender a documentarte mientras aprendes Gentoo. Este foro está lleno de ejemplos en los que se repiten mucho las mismas cuestiones ya documentadas, que con un poco de paciencia a la hora de buscar y comprender lo encontrado se hubiesen evitado. Todos fuimos novatos y entiendo ese toque de impaciencia a la hora de probar algo nuevo y querer que funcione lo antes posible. Al final la solución suele estar en algún manual.

En definitiva, no es una llamada de atención ni mucho menos, solo era para "apuntar" en la dirección de los manuales para poder ayudarte mejor yendo al grano en las incidencias que te ocurran.

¡Suerte con tu instalación!   :Smile: 

----------

## phyro

Sí, entendido perfectamente  :Wink:  .

----------

